
Show HN: My First Apple TV App, Streaks Workout - qzervaas
http://streaksworkout.com
======
cheriot
As someone that's followed workouts on my phone, I like the idea of using a tv
a lot more. Nice!

Random, only kind of related thought: I've always wanted a workout app that
customized things for the equipment I have available. Even bodyweight workouts
frequently rely on a pull up bar, which I don't have when I'm traveling.

------
throwawayethics
Nice design. I would try it if I had an Apple TV. (Also I have no need for a
TV-based workout program since I have a gym.) What's up with the name choice
"Streaks"?

~~~
qzervaas
Thanks! It's a spinoff from my iPhone app, Streaks
([http://streaksapp.com](http://streaksapp.com))

~~~
c1sc0
Just bought the Streaks app for iPhone. Nice job!

~~~
qzervaas
Thanks!

